# outboard jet rigging question.



## Monark16 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ive finally started my jet build

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34716

I mounted my cmc jackplate as high as possible on the transom and then mounted the outboard as high as I could on that. Ive done some research and found that putting a straight edge on the bottom of the boat should contact between the lip and the grate. mine barely contacts under the lip. Would having the motor set back 4 inches with the jackplate need more height? Thanks, I appreciate yalls expertise.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 13, 2014)

The farther away the shoe or foot is from the hull, the harder it is to get the height set correctly. The cleanest water is where it exits the hull, after that it starts rising and gets more turbulent. I have never used a jackplate, but guessing with that much setback you will need more height. I think the water will go over the lip causing it to drag in the water slowing you down and creating back splash. You're best bet would be to build a riser on the transom raising the jet to the correct height. 

At this point, since you already have it mounted, take it for a test run as soon as you can. You can then decide what you want to do from there. It may run ok as is, I always tell people every hull is different even from the same manufacturer, what works on one will not on the next.

You are correct with using the straight edge to determine the mounting height. Usually lining it up with the front pin on the grates with the engine trimmed all the way down or tucked under is near the best position. From there it is usually within 1/4 to 1/2 inch either way.

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Monark16 (Jun 14, 2014)

When I replaced the transom I thought long and hard about building a raised transom, but I fish the tn river and wanted the option to swap the foot off for a prop whenever I decide to fish the grass on Guntersville. 

Water test will be Wednesday so we'll see. If it doesn't run I may make a riser to go on the jackplate. If that doesnt work ill probably sell the jet pump and replace it with a prop. Hope not though cause a jet would be awesome below the dams fishing for smallmouth.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 14, 2014)

Hopefully it will work for you. If it doesn't I think you will need about an inch higher at the most. Possibly build transom up an inch or 2 and remount the jack plate.

There are several ways to do it without doing something drastic like getting rid of the jet. :wink:


----------



## Monark16 (Jun 18, 2014)

Trust me the thought of getting rid of the jet made my stomach turn. Im pumped about seeing it run. I had a suggestion on my build thread to slot the jp a little more which should give me the 3/4" I think I need. Got my fingers crossed. 

While ive got yalls attention what kind of speed do yall think this setup should pull? The motor has perfect compression around 135 on all cylinders.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 19, 2014)

24 ish mph.


----------

